# Montessori materials and Asian stores?



## arv217 (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to purchase montessori materials in Athens or elsewhere in Greece. Does anyone know any montessori shops?

Also I want to know if there are any Asian food/grocery shops in Athens? Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

There are several Asian supermarkets in the Ampelokipoi area of Athens (it has a metro stop).

If you're looking for spices in particular, the spice shops on Evripidou St (Monastiraki, off Athinas St) are the best in Athens. 

Some links for you:

Untitled Document - they never made their site but it has the address, it's a good store
Soya Athens • Your favorite Japanese shop in Athens • Home 
wokshop 
Cardinal -> Profile
inter asia store

There are several Bangladeshi, Pakistani, and Indian markets on Menandrou St but I don't know of any websites for those.

I can't help you on the Montessori part, sorry.


----------

